
Largest e-recycling fraud in U.S. history sends owners to prison - joveian
https://www.ban.org/news/2019/4/24/httpswwwseattletimescombusinesslargest-e-recycling-fraud-in-u-s-history-sends-owners-of-kent-firm-to-prison
======
HocusLocus
Pre 2009 CCFL monitors (thousands!): clutch pearls, bellow in anguish.

CCFL light bulbs (billions!) today: whistle loudly, drop in garbage.

